# Singer model 15 - over the years



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Since CC's mouse thread showed a model 15-91 - I started thinking about them. It's my favorite FMQ machine.

Singer first introduced it as the Improved Family - 1879-1895. From what I've read, I believe this became known as the 15-1










The right one is the older version - it did not come with a built on bobbin winder, and the foot pressure is controlled by the knob on the top of the arm. The left one is newer - has a built on bobbin winder and the pressure is set at the top of the presser foot bar. Both of these take a different bobbin than the Model 15

Singer also used the "15-XX" designation for a lot of true industrial machines with the oscillating hook design. Only a few of the 15-XX machines are domestic. Don't be fooled by sellers saying they have an Industrial model 15 when they actually have a domestic Model 15- they are made quite differently. 

This is called the 15-30/15-31 this was the next significant model for the domestic market. Produced 1895-1933. it is the one on the right.










The one on the left is a model 115 - this one has a different decal pattern, but more often you will see it with the same as the 15- from the top side, these two machines are identical, but the 115 has a smaller fully rotating shuttle, while the 15 has a much larger, oscillation shuttle - the 15 will not sit level outside of a case/base - the 115 does.

Here is a later made 15-31, with the RAF decals.










then next big update is the 15-(88,89,90,91) group. the 88-90 are the same machine - 88 treadle (spoked flywheel), 89 hand crank(spoked flywheel), 90 external motor (solid flywheel). the 91 is the same basic machine with the potted motor - so it's a slightly different casting and gear system.

the very first ones were made with the nickel stitch length cover - this was not a "special run" or anything like that - Singer did them this way for the early runs and then switched to black. Singer made several smaller runs of these, and while uncommon, they aren't super rare like some sellers would have you believe.

these came up 1932-1933










and what most people think of when they see Singer 15 - 1933-1956










This is the non-potted motor version - note the shorter area between the machine and flywheel - and the spoked flywheel. This one came as a treadle. 











And the 15-75 1955-1958 

the potted motor is the 15-125, and usually came in green. Same basic look though. - this does show that Singer didn't always go in numerical order when assigning sub model numbers. 











Singer is still making a machine that looks very much like the 15-91 group - but the quality is not the same as the older models. A 30 year old Singer 15 isn't going to be near the quality of a machine as a 50+ year old one.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the lesson. My 15-91 was manufactured in '51 when I was only 3 years old. And you are right about it being wonderful for FMQ -- just wish it had a bit longer harp so I could use it for larger quilts.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to bookmark this thread for obvious reasons. You've done for the Model 15s what I've been looking for. Thank You.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------

